# found a metal decal ? not sure for what ?



## RCO (Oct 9, 2017)

found this odd metal item when exploring a woodlot that was used as a brush dump /illegal dump years ago .   it was in some leaves and barely visible , many items appear to have been dumped in the general area like old appliances and such so could of came off one of them or an old vehicle ?  


it has a lion on both sides , a castle with 3 crests and a black background .  

on the back there is some numbers and a small mark that says " general Detroit "


----------

